# Outbid



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

,I have been watching this sale for allmost 2 months. I did all the paper work to call in a bid. Since it was a long ways to go after it I only put in a 2500.00 Canadian bid on it. Well I had the bid and the other guy bid 2500 so the auctineer was honoring my bid and didn't go over it.       

http://www.rbauction.com/equipment_images/2004706/large/851198_1.jpg

http://www.rbauction.com/equipment_images/2004706/large/851198_3.jpg
Hope this turns out. 
    

So does anyone know the model of this one??
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

A 500 Diesel?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know but its a sweet looking tractor.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I don't know but its a sweet looking tractor.
> Jody *


Gives simple_john's a run for its money in the brightness dept don't it?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Caseman,

"Well I had the bid and the other guy bid 2500 so the auctineer was honoring my bid and didn't go over it"...... so what happened?

Greg


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Caseman,
> 
> "Well I had the bid and the other guy bid 2500 so the auctineer was honoring my bid and didn't go over it"...... so what happened?
> ...


Greg,
The other guy got it for 2500.00 Canadian.
        ,
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Greg,
> The other guy got it for 2500.00 Canadian.
> ,
> caseman-d *



Ok i get it now 2500.00 Canadian is more then 2500. US money. bummer
Jody


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jody,

Seems to me it's the other way around. $2500 Canadian is only $1884 US, while $2500 US is worth $3317 Canadian. The US$ bid of 2500 was higher and should have got it.

What I don't understand is:

"Well I had the bid and the other guy bid 2500 so the auctineer was honoring my bid and didn't go over it". 

Sorry, but I'm confused...

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

OK now I'm confused too  
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ya the can dollar is lower then the us dollar so if you were going to buy something in canada for 500 can it would cost you about 400 or some thing like that but the seller still gets 500 but in us 


do you get it know ?????


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the auction took place in canada so all bids would be in canadianian $ caseman would have placed an absentee bid of $2500 meaning the auctioneer would go go up to whatever limit he set in this case being $2500. by the sounds of it caseman had the bid say at $2400 then someone else bid $2500 wich is the limit he had set. its tough break i've had it happen to me a few times i now set an odd limit just above what i would pay in this case $2525. better luck next time caseman


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

"but the seller still gets 500 but in us"

When I buy things in Canada, Vancouver, I usually pay in $US. If the item is $500 Canadian, and I hand the seller $400 US ($530 CN), I get the item AND $30 CN back. The seller gets only the $500 CN he asked for, and I only paid $500 CN for it.

Greg


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman,

Did the other guy bid $2500 US ($3316 CN)????

If so, I can see why he got it.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

is there like a site somewhere that converts us money to canadian? like it would tell the values not actually change the money.
Ryan


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Ryan,

Here's one..

http://www.xe.com/ucc/

Greg


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks!
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *A 500 Diesel? *


Your right MowHoward, Congradulations
:cheers: :guitarman :drums: :band: :blacksuit spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm 
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *the auction took place in canada so all bids would be in canadianian $ caseman would have placed an absentee bid of $2500 meaning the auctioneer would go go up to whatever limit he set in this case being $2500. by the sounds of it caseman had the bid say at $2400 then someone else bid $2500 wich is the limit he had set. its tough break i've had it happen to me a few times i now set an odd limit just above what i would pay in this case $2525. better luck next time caseman *


Well explained bear, You are right I should have placed an odd bid. I will know better next time. There are at least 2 other auctions on my list.      
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *caseman,
> 
> Did the other guy bid $2500 US ($3316 CN)????
> ...


Greg, the other guy got it for 2500 Canadain. I should have used the conversion chart before placing my bid. I just figured 2000.00 USA instead of the 1884. I had to place my bid in Candain dollars to avoid confusion at the auction. I tried to steal it and the other guy ended up stealing it. Meant as getting it at a bargin price.
caseman-d


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

Just wait untill we go to the "CANUS">>>EURO#[email protected]$:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

WOW! 

All of this talk is making me hungry ---- money buys food on both sides of the border......FOOD -----

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

:homereat:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *WOW!
> 
> All of this talk is making me hungry ---- money buys food on both sides of the border......FOOD -----
> ...


Well I hope you saved room for dessert, like maybe a bananna split with butterscotch topping. HMMMMMMMM GOODDDDDDDDD.  
caseman-d


----------

